# So when/where's the next melb meet???



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricko and I were chatting last night and we reckon it's about time us kids got together again 

So who's turn is it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: So when/where*

Good idea Zo


----------



## Stevo (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: So when/where*

Your turn Zo Zo


----------



## Stevo (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: So when/where*

We need beer lotsa beer (and nude women?)


----------



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

lol you bring your own beer mate i dont have enuf money to support your habit lol :lol: 

i'd have one at my place except there are 2 problems....1 is that we dont have a bbq lol. and the second is that we still have that sick snakey who could possibly have crypto. now i wouldnt be getting him out anyway so we dont risk giving it to anyone but also cos i dont wanna handle him much after his surgery. but the problem is that for all we know our whole collection could have crypto and peoples could maybe be risking theirs by handling any of our guys...and you cant have an aps meet without handling snakes! and stevo you've got a date with the mega bitch too lol.

if enough people decided they were happy to come and handle the snakes *at their own risk* then maybe we could organise one at our place. we don't have the hugest collection tho


----------



## Stevo (Apr 19, 2005)

mmm beer


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2005)

I'd do it but you'd all get shot at :lol: Hehehee So where and when is the question, I'll get there somehow! :lol: :wink: 

Are we having BYOS? (bring your own snake lol) It's singular in my case lol That way we won't all have to try and handle Zoe's snake hehehee Luke will be either happy or sad about that :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

i think theres a few people who would be used to dodging bullets by now lol :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't I edit in peace :lol:


----------



## Tim (Apr 19, 2005)

Ah fark sounds like I might have to try and make it down for it hey.


----------



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

careful moose, i've got ya keepers email address lol


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2005)

hehehehe oh yeah? If not here it is again: MoosesGatekeeper&[email protected] :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 19, 2005)

what about we all just get toghether and turn up at some strangers house? i'm sure they won't say no


----------



## angelrose (Apr 19, 2005)

you can all crash my house, but its not very inviting... lol, and very quiet, but i do have a bbq.......


Angel


----------



## dee4 (Apr 19, 2005)

I can bring a spit, will that do Angel.......
MMMMMMMM and plenty of beer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah close to my place yay (maybe i can make this one  ) I vote at angels


----------



## Ricko (Apr 19, 2005)

i vote at zac's i reckon he would hold a great get together and by the way zac we will all need a place to sleep :twisted: seriously tho people who would hold one at there place?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

I would have to ask my parents ricko (pretty sure they would say no  ) , plus i don't have very many herps


----------



## Ricko (Apr 19, 2005)

dont need herps to have a gathering we only drink, the herps part lasts for about 10 minutes then its drinking drinking and more drinking and if you have westy there it will be chucking at the end (sorry westy).


----------



## Skorpious (Apr 19, 2005)

I would host one but its not really Melbourne  But I would love to try and make it too one.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 19, 2005)

Whens the next SYDNEY ONE?!! i reckon my place would be peeerfect but give me a few months to clean my room..


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*meeting*



> Whens the next SYDNEY ONE



who cares :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

plus ricko im a bit far from melbourne to have one


----------



## Ricko (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

excuses excuses


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

Yeah but my excuses r genuine , whats ur excuse ricko , plus angel offered


----------



## farmdog (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

I'd consider puting hand up but with family problems atm is not exactly good timing for us


----------



## Ricko (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

i have had one zac it was the first one and kicked everyone along to start having them.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

why dont we hire a hall for the night???make a night of it!!!
baz


----------



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

i vote angel's house lol


----------



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

do u have a good outdoor area angel? dont want westy gettin to ya carpets lol


----------



## angelrose (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

i have a great backyard, but i dont look after it, and i have a bbq area which in about 20ft x 20ft undercover, but its full of snakes, you are all very welcome.... it'll be byo though. im no butcher lol.

Angel


----------



## angelrose (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

And westy doesnt drink or chuck anymore....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

so when will it be??


----------



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

lol well when do we do it! we're all officially inviting ourslves to angels place :lol:

i promise i'll have one when my snake is sorted out...once we find out if it's crypto or not.


----------



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*



> And westy doesnt drink or chuck anymore....



i dont believe it


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

soooo when u going to organise it for ricko, zoe and angel?


----------



## angelrose (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

whenever, im easy


----------



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

well should we do it sooner or later?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

sooner or maybe l8er not sure :S :S


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

either way i am still going to have to find a way to get there


----------



## beknluke (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

Hmmm, I might just have to drag Luke along for another one :twisted:
I WOULD invite yas all down here, but a) we don't have an undercover outside area yet (ge back to me in 12mths!! lol) and b) we don't have a BBQ. 
HOWEVER!! We ARE due to get one for our wedding pressie from my work!! (About the only thing worth stayin for! lol)
And I have a few lizards to keep everyone amused....
Maybe Luke and I can host one when the 'undercover' part is sorted out?? Should have even MORE lizards AND snakies by then!! hehehehehe.... And Luke might just have to be at work!! LOL
Either way, whoever's having it: I'm there


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

ok here's the thing it was the beer  that got me smashed wild turkey on the other hand is my drink  
lets say the get together is on Saturday May the 7th hows that? at angels house


----------



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

that's 2 weeks from this sat right? sounds good to me! arvo or evening type thing?


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*



> that's 2 weeks from this sat right?


sure is


> arvo or evening type thing?


evening so i can sleep it off in my car lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

y not arvo thing have bbq lunch ??


----------



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

or both


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*



> y not arvo thing have bbq lunch ??


for you again lol

evening so i can sleep it off


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*



> or both


i like it


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*



> Quote:
> 
> or both
> 
> ...




Me too


----------



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

what time? 1ish?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*



> what time? 1ish?



I don't know ask angel (it is her house after all)


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*



> whenever, im easy



When will you be easy ?


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

Why don't you make it a breakfast come supper meet??? Keep everyone happy then  Even the whenevers


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

Hehehehehe just fight it out amongst yourselves & then invite me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: meeting*



> then invite me



DW moosey we will give u a few hours notice :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

That's all I'd need! :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

so who's comin?


----------



## angelrose (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

3pm's good, im awake by then........ hehe

Angel


----------



## angelrose (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

can we make it the 8th

Angel


----------



## beknluke (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

Don't know if I will be able to make it on the 8th: Luke's doing a morning and will probably have no interest in be social.
However, if it ends up being on the 7th, it's his last day off, so peer pressure should work


----------



## OuZo (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

I cant make it on the 8th (have to work  )


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

if its angels house everyone is going too, then shouldn't angel decide the time and date? and if it doesn't suit everyone then tuff titties?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*



> then shouldn't angel decide




Good point Souly


----------



## angelrose (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

thanks luke, my knight in shining... what are you wearing?

hehe

the 7th is fine. but a late one, 4pm.

Angel


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*



> what are you wearing?


at the moment ,or on the7th..hey, i'll come if i get an invite :wink:


----------



## angelrose (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

well then consider yourself invited.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: meeting*

cool, i havnt met most of these ppl on this site so im looking 4ward to it...in werribee right? im only a couple of hours away, ill drive the camper,lol
baz


----------



## beknluke (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: meeting*



soulweaver said:


> if its angels house everyone is going too, then shouldn't angel decide the time and date? and if it doesn't suit everyone then tuff titties?



I was/am in complete agreeance - I was just saying that IF it ended up being on the 7th again - I would be there.
On top of that - the date of the 7th was being thrown around before Angel had had her say  lol - what can I say?? You guys are eager!! 
Sorry guys - looks like I won't be able to make it, but f**k knows I'll try 
Bex


----------



## farmdog (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*



> I was/am in complete agreeance - I was just saying that IF it ended up being on the 7th again - I would be there.
> On top of that - the date of the 7th was being thrown around before Angel had had her say lol - what can I say?? You guys are eager!!
> Sorry guys - looks like I won't be able to make it, but f**k knows I'll try
> Bex


I wont miss the meet, and their is a passanger seat Bexs or the back of ute any way your 25min from my joint so wat ever happens there is a spare seat for you


----------



## OuZo (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

bexy knows she can always get a lift with us


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

it's the 7th then at 4pm i'll be there and maybe stacy if she can get off work


----------



## OuZo (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

ah we get to meet the stacemeister :lol:


----------



## diamond_python (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Well a meet wouldn't be complete with out DP.  I live 10 mins from Angels so I shall be there with bells on!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Any one going via geelong ??


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

So is it on the 7th at 4pm or on the 8th???


----------



## Skorpious (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Hmm I'll try to make it but I have to be in Wangeratta the next day and then drive home. Which may be hard hung-over. Would be cool to meet everyone.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

damn at angels im not sure if i will be able to make it but ill try my best can anyone give us a lift lol

sounds like its gunna be a good shindig will finally get to meet the rest of the melbourne crew looking forward to it 
dont yall forget to bring your snakies 

oh and hope no ones allergic to huskies lol


----------



## thals (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

haha, very funny hunny 

sounds like a fun day, looking forward to meeting al u fellow Melbournian herp luvers out there...hehe, on the day of my B'day too...19, so very old


----------



## beknluke (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Ok - well, when you all establish with the 'Part Holder' what date it will be on, let me know and I will see if I have anything on...
Mind you, I spoke to Lukey boy last night and he's not coming either way. Insists that he has nothing in common with everyone!! lol!! "how would you feel if I dragged you along to a Drum meet?!?" lol - I said "it can't be any worse than being dragged along to gigs!!" hehehehe
So yeah - a lift might be in order... But I don't want anyone back tracking from WILLIE to sunbury then BACK to werribee etc etc, let alone the trip home...
We'll see
B


----------



## Reptilegirl (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

awwww...... DAM my parents!!! Why did they have to buy a house up here....... i live in NSW.... so i dont think i'll be commin...(that's if i was invited in the first place) 
I have to say all you people sound cool... and i hope you's enjoy your drinking.... oh yeah and the snakes too lol..
Hmmmm..... my sister lives in melbourne.... maybe its time for a visit... 

Oh and happy birthday pythonrockchik1...hahaahaha i'm 4 days older then you... heheheheeh...

Take care. Have fun.
Megan


----------



## OuZo (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

ah cool so we get to meet jimmy too lol. bex if ya wanna lift its not a prob...or u could catch a train to here and we'll drive you home...if the trains are back running by then. we just wont know when we're leaving thats all


----------



## beknluke (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

HA!! Trains running then?? HELL no!! lol
Nah, we're running off road coaches ATM, but certainly, wouldn't do too much harm to catch 2hrs worth of P/transport!! 
I'm SURE I can sort something out. Worse comes to worst, I'll see it I can tie Honey and Koko to Lukes skate board!! hehehehe!! Mush! Mush!


----------



## OuZo (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

lol dickhead


----------



## OuZo (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

i sooo cant be bothered editing that lol...u know what i mean


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

no we don't please explain.

bex you know we will give ya a lift, you waste all our money on phone calls, so what does it amtter if we add petrol to the bill as well.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Do I have to read all of this??? hehehehe WTF's happening? :lol: :lol:

Looks like I will get around to finally meeting you after all Jimmy hehehe


----------



## OuZo (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

7th may @ 4pm moose


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Hmmm but where? Angels??? :roll:


----------



## OuZo (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

you annoy me lol


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

well, you annoy me!


----------



## OuZo (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

i annoy everyone tho


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

awwww i dont annoy anyone lol

will be good to meet zoe and the mooseman finnally ill see if what moosey has been talking bout is true ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
 :lol:


----------



## beknluke (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



soulweaver said:


> bex you know we will give ya a lift, you waste all our money on phone calls, so what does it amtter if we add petrol to the bill as well.



Hmmm, let me think.... How does get stuffed sound to you?? 

But, since you've been so rude - you can and WILL pick me up and drop me off damnit!! And in return, I will consider paying your phone and petrol bill!! lol
Oh!! AND!! Your woman herself can vouch for me when I say that I do most of the calling - you should see OUR bill!!
hehehehe

Ok - I'll come


----------



## farmdog (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*



> So yeah - a lift might be in order... But I don't want anyone back tracking from WILLIE to sunbury then BACK to werribee etc etc, let alone the trip home...
> We'll see
> B


hey if u need a ride I can help out, your closer to me then Zoe


----------



## Ricko (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

farmy she has a fiance cut it out :twisted: your like a little schoolboy with a crush


----------



## farmdog (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*



> farmy she has a fiance cut it out your like a little schoolboy with a crush


what are you trippiin on thier, no interest in Bexs just trying to help out you goose


----------



## OuZo (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

lmao


----------



## farmdog (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Well tell you wat Rick for you for your pettiness

Attention: Bexs can't offer a ride, don't care if you have to hitch hike apparently I'm only concerned with ""bedding you"" then trying to help out.

Pm us Ricko if you have problem with this cause I not particular impressed with your innuendos


----------



## beknluke (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*

LOL - oh chill boys!!
Ricko - I know you were just jokin, and farm-dude, I know you're not havin a crack: we're still sweet!!
And guys, look, I know I'm a BIT over weight - but I ain't causing ANY crushing!! lol


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: meeting*



> what are you trippiin on thier, no interest in Bexs



Why Farmmutt? you insult all the ladies?? :twisted:


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



beknluke said:


> soulweaver said:
> 
> 
> > bex you know we will give ya a lift, you waste all our money on phone calls, so what does it amtter if we add petrol to the bill as well.
> ...



here i am offering a lift out of the goodness of my heart and you tell me to get stuffed. Don't worry the boot is not that bad


----------



## diamond_python (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Well I will be there. Finally get to meet the best of the best in Melbourne in the reptile world. I live in Altona Meadows so if anyone needs a lift, let me know. And I hope you will be there Phil as apart from Matt at Animal Attraction, you are the only one I know!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



> so if anyone needs a lift, let me know.




U going via geelong LOL


----------



## diamond_python (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



> U going via geelong LOL



How did I know you were going to say that?? I usually go to my brothers house every Sat night in Corio but as the BBQ is before then, no but maybe going there afterwards. Get a train from Geelong to Werribee if thats possible..


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

pffft as if phil will be there


----------



## diamond_python (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



> pffft as if phil will be there



Thats where us Western Suburbs people will have to do something about that!!! One in, all in!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



> pffft as if phil will be there



ROFLMAO, I'm hurt Souly


----------



## diamond_python (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Poor Afro. Looks like he will have to come so everyone can cheer him up!


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Don't bet on it good buddy


----------



## diamond_python (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

 Had to try!!


----------



## angelrose (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Im trying to organise a LAN party too.... anyone that way inclined?

Angel


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

LAN Party :? :? ??? (local area network party ???)


----------



## diamond_python (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



> LAN party



?????????



> LAN Party ??? (local area network party ???)




My thoughts exactly???


----------



## Stevo (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

It's a swingers party


----------



## OuZo (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

hmmmmm turns out im actually going to be washing my hair that day... :shock:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

is anyone going from mornington pen area...i got a 7 seater
baz


----------



## beknluke (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



angelrose said:


> Im trying to organise a LAN party too.... anyone that way inclined?
> 
> Angel




:shock: Sorry luv - certainly not.... 
:roll: 

*quietly shudders in the corner*


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



soulweaver said:


> pffft as if phil will be there



Hehehehe he's got a point Afro :lol: :wink:


----------



## angelrose (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes lan is a local area network party, i means you can bring your pc, plug it or code in to our network(wireless and cabled) and shoot each other......

It will be in the front of the house, bbq out the back.

Angel


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 22, 2005)

lol,all the dirty minds working over time...mine included...disregard my pm angel..lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds good angel what games??, CS or something??? might bring my lappy


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

> all the dirty minds working over time...mine included...disregard my pm angel..lol



ROFLMFAO


----------



## angelrose (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah, cs, halflife, mod, bf1942, whatever, we will open up the network for leeching etc.
email me for a file list.

Angel


----------



## angelrose (Apr 22, 2005)

we also have a couple of networked ps2's

Angel


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats if i can find a way to get there and back prob end up taking public transport :? :?


----------



## angelrose (Apr 22, 2005)

> I can bring a spit, will that do Angel.......
> MMMMMMMM and plenty of beer.


sure, up to you, we dont have a fire or anything like that though?

Angel


----------



## angelrose (Apr 22, 2005)

Okay guys, hubbys has asked that we move it to 28th and 29th of may, we will have a byo bbq both days and a lan party.

Angel


----------



## OuZo (Apr 22, 2005)

oh poo thats so much further away! ah well...whatever fits with you guys, it is your house after all


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



jimmy_the_kid said:


> awwww i dont annoy anyone lol



Yeah you do! You're comments are annoying me right now!  



angelrose said:


> Yes lan is a local area network party, i means you can bring your pc, plug it or code in to our network(wireless and cabled) and shoot each other......



So if you don't have a laptop you're stuffed then? :lol: We'll be trippin over leads all day and night otherwise!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

its not a swingers party moosey :?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



ssssnakeman said:


> its not a swingers party moosey :?



Well all the other ones have been!  Why is this one any different??? So we aren't putting the snakes in the bowl again and have people pulling them out??? I think Nick got Stevo last time :lol: :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



> its not a swingers party moosey



Why not, if it is I'll come down...heheheh.;-)


----------



## pugsly (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

this has to be the longest thread ive seen! its going off! from a get together to a swingers party to a two day event! what next!


----------



## angelrose (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

no, those with transport are welcome to bring there home pc's if you think it has the balls to keep up with some of the hard core gamers?

Angel


----------



## angelrose (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

no, the swingers party was last weekend moosey, you missed it. 

Angel


----------



## beknluke (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Are the 'computer game gatherings' being held on BOTH days??
If so, I might leave it. I work for a computer company - I've had enough of them by the weekend


----------



## snake6p (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Spew'n its not a swingers party.
i'll have to put the gimp outfit back in the closet.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

bex, the lan is hubbies thing, i will be hosting the bbq out the back, please come.
Angel


----------



## Stevo (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Its B.Y.O wives? or do you cater?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

yay,,,i was starting to have second thoughts about a computer party. :roll: .thats sicker than the mentioned key party  ...and i wear specs when im looking at the screen to 8) ..so.......i just want to get ratfaced and meet some like minded ppl....and if keys should happen to get exchanged well ....he he he :twisted:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



ssssnakeman said:


> yay,,,i was starting to have second thoughts about a computer party. :roll: .thats sicker than the mentioned key party



I know! That is sick! :lol: I mean a LAN party....reeeeeally! hehehehe Ever seen those blokes getting around with masses of keys hangin' off them?? Yep - they're the ones! Key party addicts! :lol: :wink: I can spot em a mile away hehehe


----------



## dee4 (Apr 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*



> .......i just want to get ratfaced and meet some like minded ppl....and if keys should happen to get exchanged well ....he he he


I'm with you snakey. Give me some beer and some food and that will do. hopeless with the PC after a that.


----------



## hugsta (Apr 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: meeting*

Beer, snakes and swingers....now that's a party. ;-)


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 23, 2005)

> soulweaver wrote:
> pffft as if phil will be there
> 
> 
> Hehehehe he's got a point Afro



The boy's not dumb mate


----------



## angelrose (Apr 23, 2005)

There is a shed out the back where we put people like you Daz .... hahahaha


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 23, 2005)

angelrose said:


> There is a shed out the back where we put people like you Daz .... hahahaha



I heard there was a rack and leather accessories in there also!  Sounding like a hell of a party!! hehehehe who's bringing the wax? :wink:


----------



## angelrose (Apr 27, 2005)

LUKE!!! lol

Angel


----------



## OuZo (Apr 27, 2005)

so who's coming on which day?


----------



## hugsta (Apr 27, 2005)

> There is a shed out the back where we put people like you Daz .... hahahaha





> so who's coming on which day?




Don't know Zoe, but if I get there I guess I'll be out back in the shed....


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 27, 2005)

angelrose said:


> LUKE!!! lol
> 
> Angel



It's okay Angel - it'll be just a secret between us - nobody else has to know about your fun shed  Hehehehe


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 28, 2005)

I've seen the FUN shed 
ONLY SEEN it mind you


----------



## hugsta (Apr 28, 2005)

From the inside I heard Afro. ;-)


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 28, 2005)

Nah mate, nose against the window, couldn't get through the door


----------



## hugsta (Apr 28, 2005)

Ahhh, peeping tom...LOL


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 28, 2005)

No , indeed not!! Peeping Phil if you don't mind


----------

